# Vom Haus Hall/AK9



## Dori Ossmann (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

This is my first post here but I have been lurking, reading, and learning all about how to be a good puppy owner. Admittedly, I had already chosen a breeder and put a deposit on a puppy before ever having stumbled upon this site. 

I am expecting to pick my puppy up from Vom Haus Hall/AK9 (formerly von Falkenhein) in 2 weeks. I have researched her and the kennel to best of my novice abilities. I have also searched the forums for the above mentioned names and the breeder's name Birgit Hall and I noticed all of the information on here is good, albeit several years old. Certainly, there are newer experiences with this breeder and her puppies/dogs.

My puppy is from the Duke and Joshua litter (Czech and Holland imports) - So far, Birgit has been great in responding to my emails and providing pictures as the puppies grow. The only thing I worry about is, I put down the last deposit on the litter so I get the last pup and I have no idea when the people before me will claim their puppy, so that's annoying. I am ready to get my puppy as soon as she is available but have to wait on the folks before me! So far, this has been the only downside to my puppy buying experience! 

I am posting this for people to share more recent experiences with this breeder, pictures of puppies from this breeder, or any other relevant information.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well one thing to know is you can't post negative opinions of a breeder here so all you'll find is good reviews. But the other thing is, even tho you put the last deposit, many good breeders match the pup to the buyer based on what you're looking for. I don't know if this is the case with your breeder or not but you may not have to wait for anyone in line ahead of you to pick


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, no negative comments allowed, so people would have to PM you with any of that, but until you have a number of posts, you will not be able to receive any PM's yet. 

I personally don't have any knowledge of the breeder you referenced. As already said, it all depends on how the puppies are placed. Does each buyer/family pick their own puppy, or does the breeder select the puppy for you based on your individual needs. If the later, then I wouldn't be so worried about having last pick. Good Luck with your soon to be new puppy.


----------



## Dori Ossmann (Apr 5, 2017)

Well... that's only moderately frustrating! I Google searched the names to death and information is pretty hard to find except experiences on here which are decent. I guess I have come to rely heavily on reviews and where there aren't many I decided to go digging. Oh well... guess I will just have to see in a few weeks! Maybe someone has gotten a pup from her more recently will see this who can share their experiences. 

From what I have read, it looks like she will make recommendations, but at the end of the day she lets the buyer decide what they want to do and I suppose they have a certain time frame it which they are expected to decide. I asked if there was a time frame the other owners had to choose from and she just said she would let me know when they have decided and as far as picking the puppy up she had to coordinate with the people before me (because they have to choose their puppy) before giving me a solid date. On the FAQs though it sounds like 8 weeks is where owners will be expected to choose.


----------

